# new kitty brothers!



## rileymai (Aug 17, 2010)

About two weeks ago, I nearly ran over this little kitty on the road coming home from getting groceries. Thankfully, I avoided hitting him and pulled over, only to be surprised that he ran right up to me instead of running away as most cats do. I took him home, figuring he was someone's pet and posted fliers about him around where I found him and just waited for a phone call. A few days later, after I was of course getting attached to the little bugger and thinking of names, someone called.. only to tell me that she had been feeding a stray mom and her two kittens this past summer and if I wanted him, I could have him.  So of course, I couldn't let him go.

A few days after that, she called me up to tell me she had the other little boy, and well.. dangit, how can you say no to a kitty?!

So, introducing Marcus Tullius Cicero a.k.a Cicero~



















and Titus Pomponius Atticus a.k.a Atticus



















Atticus has a heart shaped mark on his side, it's so adorable!










My other cat Diego has become an adoptive big brother figure to these boys.. I didn't think he would, but he has really taken a shine to them


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

OMG these are absolutely adorable and stunning pictures.. i also love his heart wow there super beautiful


----------



## rileymai (Aug 17, 2010)

heh thanks Stacey ^^


----------

